# runde "Kanten" fein gezeichnet



## iKKs (7. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute
Ich arbeite mit Photoshop 7.0 und hab folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte eine Fläche bzw. Kontur eines Rechtecks allerdings mit stark abgerundeten Kanten erzeugen.
Bisher hab ich das immer mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug und Kontur füllen probiert. Allerdings kommt dann keine genaue feine Kontur bei raus sondern eine "unscharfe" sozusagen ausgefranste Konturen bei raus.

Wie kann ich denn nun solche schönen Konturen hinbekommen, muss ja irgendwie gehen denn es gibts ja genug Seiten im Netz die das Nutzen. Im Logo sogar die Page hier 

Danke schonmal 
gruß iKKs


----------



## rpn (7. Februar 2005)

Hi,

  suchst du das hier? (siehe Bild)

  greetz rpn


----------



## iKKs (7. Februar 2005)

JA nicht ganz sondern nur eine Kontur davon...


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2005)

Dann nimmst du, wie auf dem Screenshot, das "Abgerundetes-Rechteck-Werkzeug" im Modus "Pfad" erstellst dein Rechteck und kannst über die Pfadepalette die Pfadkontur füllen.
Oder du erstellst das Rechteck im Modus "Pixel füllen", selektierst dein eben erstelltes Objekt und gehst auf "Bearbeiten" > "Kontur füllen". Oder ... oder ... oder 

Btw:
Ich habe kein Problem mit "ausgefransten" Kanten


----------



## webfreak (7. Februar 2005)

Kontur: 
Mit dem zauberstab auswählen, auswahl verkleiner, entfernen.. fertig


----------



## iKKs (7. Februar 2005)

Das mit den Pfaden is ja perfekt.
Vielen Dank
Aber kann ich da danna cuh z.B. 3 px oder 10 px angeben als Stärke ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2005)

Du wählst einfach eine größere Werkzeugspitze aus, da die Kontur mit der aktuellen gefüllt wird.


----------



## iKKs (7. Februar 2005)

Vieln Dank
nu kann ich dann endlich anfangen die homepage auch ma mitr undungen auszustatten 

ähm letzte frage
glaubt ihr es ist möglich solch eine Kontur einfach in Chrom zu verwandeln also wie cih es bei der Schrift mache is klar.
Funktioniert das auch bei ja ähm "Linien"  ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2005)

Tja, ich würde sagen, probiere es doch einfach mal 

Btw:
Einfacher geht das mit einem 3D-Programm.


----------

